# Coating bottles is a bad idea



## gotthefever (Jun 5, 2012)

Coating bottles is a bad,stupid idea! They will end up in the marketplace without people knowing(It happened to me with a very expensive swaim's which I unknowingly passed on to someone else before it was noticed) That Swaim's went through 4 people with probably close to 80 years collecting/digging experience before it was noticed. Do you wanna have to pour paint remover in every bottle you buy,why would you even think of such a stupid thing,dumb,too much time on your hands,lets think of some other way to destroy the bottle market


----------



## epackage (Jun 5, 2012)

You might want to post your "pithy" response in the post it was meant for instead of making a random post that has no story behind it.

 Why would you even think of such a stupid thing,dumb,too much time on your hands,lets think of some other way to destroy the bottle forum...LOL[8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 5, 2012)

Now hang on a sec.. actually this is perfect.. [] Thank you David!


----------



## gotthefever (Jun 5, 2012)

Epackage,Pithy???? You just confirm my lack of love for New Jersey


----------



## gotthefever (Jun 5, 2012)

Actually coating bottles is as lame as New Jersey


----------



## epackage (Jun 5, 2012)

You're gonna have a great time here with such an attitude, I look forward to all of your future stupidity...welcome


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 5, 2012)

Ouch, that hurts! Please stop destroying us Jersey people.. you win, I will agree with anything you say from now on, just please don't remind us how crappy our state is..! I think I will make a request that you replace me as a moderator here, you have just the right pluck..


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 5, 2012)

[8D] Hey dont get too down on Joisey, some of the best glasshouses were from there, I believe that just about every large city had a glassworks. some of our most beloved bottles would not exist ifn it wasnt for Joisey.........[]


----------



## flasherr (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow another opinionated and vocal member never a dull moment around this place


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 5, 2012)

[] Thats partially why I come here!!!!!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 5, 2012)

Same here, Andy! [8D]


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 5, 2012)

[][] Roil Roil stir the pot, lets see how many members we can get HOT........


----------



## epackage (Jun 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  flasherr
> 
> Wow another opinionated and vocal member never a dull moment around this place


 I'm trying to figure out why a guy with an Irish last name writes like he's from a third world country...lol[8D]


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey Jim, how many early glasshouses were in New Jersey........Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 5, 2012)

There were many glass houses in Jersey but they had odd rules.
 As a glassblower you werent allowed to gather your glass , a low paid middle eastern or indian gentleman was required to do it for you. These arcane glass house rules shape many aspects of jersey culture even today.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 5, 2012)

I hate self service states.. that glass smell gets on your hands.. and your shoes if you're not careful..


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 5, 2012)

[] Hey thats right I forgot, when I was in New Jersey a coupla years ago I thought it was kinda nice that ya couldnt pump ya own gas, it was great not having to get outta the car and do it.........


----------



## Plumbata (Jun 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  gotthefever
> 
> lets think of some other way to destroy the bottle market


 

 Use yourself as the sole model for all potential future bottle collectors?


----------



## epackage (Jun 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  andy volkerts
> 
> Hey Jim, how many early glasshouses were in New Jersey........Inquiring minds want to know


 Steve would be the best person to answer that, but I imagine someone will think the answer is lame....LOL


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jun 5, 2012)

I would think it would go along with changing anything from its original state and i'd say the persons preference.

 Such as buying a truck and jacking it up and putting big mud tires on it - reversible if you wanted to

 Painting your house a different color - reversible if you wanted to

 Having a coin slabbed and graded - reversible if you wanted to

 Getting married - reversible if you wanted to

 Coating a bottle - reversible if you wanted to

 It's all in what you like or decide to do [8D]

 ~Tim


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  andy volkerts
> 
> Hey Jim, how many early glasshouses were in New Jersey........Inquiring minds want to know


 115 glass works Andy including the Clevengers between 1739 and 1937, Bridgeton New Jersey had  20 between 1827 and 1907,Glassboro had 8 between 1779 and 1920,Millville had 5, Salem had 5, Williamstown had 3,Clayton Had 3,Woodbury had 2, Jersey City had 3..............Quite a few


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 5, 2012)

> Getting married - reversible if you wanted to


 
 not sure that process leaves the originals in the same state they started in, I havent tried it myself but have heard bad stories.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jun 5, 2012)

so how come the creatures which evolved in north jersey never seemed to acheive the glassmaking skills that the hominids in south jersey mastered so well?


----------



## epackage (Jun 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> so how come the creatures which evolved in north jersey never seemed to acheive the glassmaking skills that the hominids in south jersey mastered so well?


 South Jersey has all the and...[]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> so how come the creatures which evolved in north jersey never seemed to acheive the glassmaking skills that the homeboys in south jersey mastered so well?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> You might want to post your "pithy" response in the post it was meant for instead of making a random post that has no story behind it.
> 
> Why would you even think of such a stupid thing,dumb,too much time on your hands,lets think of some other way to destroy the bottle forum...LOL[8D]


 


 I'm glad I didn't read this in the morning when i first woke up,it might of hurt my head.[]


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 []  See I knew New Jersey wasnt all bad, I stayed in Secaucus a few years ago cause it is only a bus ride away from New York City, and a friend of mine from North Jersey said Secaucus is on the grounds of abunch of old hog farms, dont stay there it is ugly, but i found a Red Roof inn just a block from the bus stop into New york, it was a good place to visit the city from, and wasnt much different then some places here in Cali. If Ida known about some of these glasshouses I woulda visited some of the sites......thanks Steve for the Info, very important knowledge for a bottle collector to have.........


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  gotthefever
> 
> Epackage,Pithy???? You just confirm my lack of love for New Jersey


 
 Excuse me, Mr Feverridden,

 Pithy is a rather good word, in my opinion. Mind you, I don't believe, nor am I accusing your above, apropos of nothing, rant to be at all pithy.

 I read some of your previous offerings here. There's a bit of lycanthropic stridency to them. This was rather amusing, in light of your above Swaim's lament:



> ORIGINAL:  gotthefever
> 
> What a bunch of morons,coating bottles really???? That has to be the lamest idea I have heard in a long time. What a bunch of rookies.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jun 7, 2012)

hehehehehe  this thread is heating up nicely....

 don't stop now....


----------



## glass man (Jun 12, 2012)

PISEY?I get that way some time!JAMIE


----------



## splante (Jun 16, 2012)

I would like to get back to his original point what are they "coating" the bottles with?


----------



## peejrey (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey Splante, Check out here: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Adding-vs-Subtracting%25%25/m-522750/tm.htm
 This post was by someone who was disgruntled by a new idea, and had no since to post any comments on the rightful page...They were to busy being angry to keep it in the confines of the proper thread, and wasted bandwidth to expel their anger. Personally this thread should be either deleted, or the proper comments moved to their proper place, but that's not my decision.
 Hope that helped!
 _Preston


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  peejrey
> 
> Hey Splante, Check out here: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Adding-vs-Subtracting%25%25/m-522750/tm.htm
> This post was by someone who was disgruntled by a new idea, and had no since to post any comments on the rightful page...They were to busy being angry to keep it in the confines of the proper thread, and wasted bandwidth to expel their anger. Personally this thread should be either deleted, or the proper comments moved to their proper place, but that's not my decision.
> ...


 

 Here here it definitely   sucks the "positive" right out of me thus bombarding me with negative thoughts. No good


----------



## splante (Jun 19, 2012)

just read the older post...touchy subject


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 19, 2012)

I want to hear everybody's opinion about it, meantime I am monitoring the results of some tests..


----------



## texasdigger (Jun 20, 2012)

This is by far the most hot button subject on this forum.  I will forever remember the multi-page novel thread on the subject.  If you want to coat a bottle in something removable, and either disclose or remove it prior to sell more power to ya.  I would rather buy a coated bottle than a over tumbled one any day of the week.

 Fever I have been around here for a minute, and found some of the most helpful collectors I have ever seen in the hobby.  At some point you will find them too, but I wonder if they would be willing to help someone with an attitude like yours?


----------



## The Can Kid (Oct 18, 2012)

Surfaceone, I have to ask, what the heck is that... thing in the picture? It looks like a giant human head!

 I would never coat a bottle, mainly because I don't know what would happen. What does it do? Make the bottle shinier? I do paint my bottles though, although they're not original, it's no fun having to walk up and take a bottle from my own display just to see what it says.[]


----------



## LC (Oct 18, 2012)

I coated this bottle with clear lacquer Dario , only bottle I ever coated . I wanted to see if it would make it clear as it was stained and you could not see through it . As you can see , it cleared it up , looked pretty good to me . As stated , I never wanted to do another . If you would want to tumble it , it would make it even harder to clean .


----------

